# 7970 overclocked vs a gtx 670 overlocked?



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hey guys, here I am going back for another "needly" of more information.
> Just found out that the GTX 670 are like 50-70 dollar cheaper on newegg.
> I was actually been leaning towards a Sapphire 7970 OC edition but then I've been reading SO MUCH different threads from other sites, and they said GTX 670 would be a better choice.
> I'm planning on overclocking which ever card i am going to get, BUT only on its stock voltage. Most people who got a Sapphire 7970 OC edition oc'd it at 1125/1575 which is easy on any 7970 cards. Some got it to 1200/1600, that I think is cause by the Dual Bios that they have on this card but I have no further info whether this is overclock at stock voltage.
> On other threads and reviews, I see GTX 670 overclocking its core clock more than 1200mhz O.O (omg). Though, I don't fully understand this overclocked, Boost overclock ***** Nvidia on their card. I haven't used any Nvidia cards after I sold my GTS 250 =.= . Those people on those threads/reviews say that it will out perform the 7970 even if they are both overclocked.. None of those threads/reviews showed any information whether both cards are overclocked on stock voltage, so I assume they have it overclocked at its MAX and probably the voltage are also overclocked too.
> I mostly play BF3 @1080p, I see even at stock GTX 670 has better performance on this game. Though, I don't want it to be able to perform well on 1 or 2 games. I want it to at least perform every game, new generation games or this generation games and that's what the benchmarks for the 7970s are showing me.
> I have two links of both cards I'm planning on getting:
> 7970 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102982
> 670 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125423
> First, I want to know what we ca expect on a safe overclock @stock voltage for the 7970? is this going to out perform the gtx 670? is it worth the 50-70dollar difference?
> 2: is the 670 can out perform the overclocking setting of the 7970 when it is also overclock? I've other reviews saying it overclocks 1200+, 1300mhz.. I still cannot believe that!?
> Where can i find an information that says when both are overclocked at it stock, one of these cards are going to perform better overall? or at least an info relative to that.
> FYI: I'm not really sure how important it is for me the features of the cards, (though the 1gb additional on the AMD will be helpful in near future but I think I'll be upgrading to the newest card at that time..next year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) those adaptive vsync, or 3D, I never touched any features on any of my cards except overclocking it. (that can be a feature too, right?)
> I hope my point on this thread is clear, even though I really have bad sentence structure which leads to my lack of education of grammar.
> TBH, I am quite an AMD/ATI fan, since I really have never encountered any issues, except that it was really hard to overclock an AMD Phenom II 1090T CPU.. for it was.
> just to make sure, the important thing i wanted to know how much both perform when overclocked without any change on the voltage! XD


If you like to play BF3 then get the GTX 670, that particular Gigabyte model seems to be one of the better ones around for overclocking and the cooler is awesome. There is a thread floating around on these forums with a lot of owners of that particular GTX 670 which are doing over 1300mhz core rock stable.

Over all the edge will go to the GTX 670 as long as you are gaming at 1920X1200 below and honestly Nvidia's driver support is much better as well.


----------



## icehotshot

Honestly I would just get whichever is cheaper. The gtx 670 is going to be better for BF3 and the two cards are going to be within 5% of each other depending on the game as some games favor AMD cards and some favor Nvidia cards.

As for overclocking, it is pretty much just luck. You are just playing the silicon lottery. You can have two identical 7970's or 670's and one could max out at 1150mhz and the other 1300mhz. Every chip overclocks different.

Although I believe the gtx 670 would overclock better on stock voltage. This is because I've seen many 1200-1300mhz gtx 670's and that has to be on stock voltage as gtx 670's *do not have voltage control*, so you cannot increase the voltage without hard modding the card.


----------



## Benchmarksli

In before the war of benchmarks....

Edit: Google reviews on both cards. READ a wide range of reviews, with a variety of games used.

IMHO these are the top 3 review sites: HardwareCanucks, [H]ardOCP and AnandTech. <---Check out reviews from these sites to figure out which card would be best for your needs.


----------



## Arni90

http://www.overclock.net/t/1256780/brettjvs-470-sli-vs-670-bench-off-both-ocd-now-with-7970-ocd/0_30
Have a look


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I mostly play BF3 @1080p, I see even at stock GTX 670 has better performance on this game. Though, I don't want it to be able to perform well on 1 or 2 games. I want it to at least perform every game, new generation games or this generation games and that's what the benchmarks for the the 7970s are showing me


Yeah BF3 at 1080p the edge goes to GTX 670 given that you are going to restrict yourself to stock voltage OC. So your realistic clocks on Sapphire HD 7970 are 1150 - 1200 depending on the chip you get. But throw in a wider range of games and the advantage is with the HD 7970. do the research and you will see that.


----------



## antonis21

Overall hd7970 is faster than gtx670 so i vote 7970


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arni90*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1256780/brettjvs-470-sli-vs-670-bench-off-both-ocd-now-with-7970-ocd/0_30
> Have a look


What 7970 card did you buy?


----------



## General121

I would love to get the gigabyte model of the 670, or maybe a 7970, but I am limited to two 6-pinpsu connectors







Must deal with ugly EVGA 670


----------



## Arrehenius

If you mostly play BF3, then I'd say just go with the 670, they're cheaper, can OC just as well (Luck of the draw) and they perform well at 1080p and in BF3 specifically. So no need to throw extra cash for the 7970 where you won't see much improvement on.


----------



## Arni90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> What 7970 card did you buy?


Reference.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Yeah BF3 at 1080p the edge goes to GTX 670 given that you are going to restrict yourself to stock voltage OC. So your realistic clocks on Sapphire HD 7970 are 1150 - 1200 depending on the chip you get. But throw in a wider range of games and the advantage is with the HD 7970. do the research and you will see that.


Its funny how even while being restricted to stock voltage that the GTX 670 can still reach a frequency just as high and most of the time even higher than a volt modded HD 7970. As for the other games you mention there are some which go to ATI and others that go to Nvidia.

Single LCD or 1920X1200 the obvious choice is a 670 or 680. Triple screens or super high res the obvious choice is a 7950 or 7970.

Drivers:
NVIDIA 304.48 Beta
AMD 12.7 Beta
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/55064-asus-gtx-680-directcu-ii-top-review-2.html
The reference GTX 680 wins nearly all benchmarks head 2 head vs the 7970/7970 GHz. While the GTX 680 DCii sweeps nearly all benchmarks in this review.( Yeah I know it's pre-overclocked)
BF3 with[/B] 4xMSAA


Batman with 4xMSAA


Crysis 2


Deus Ex


Dirt 3


Metro 2033


Shogun 2:Total War


Skyrim


Wargame: EU Escalation


The Witcher 2

[/quote]

At the end of the day they are all very close trading blows with each other so imo there is no clear winner. Just pick the card that best suits your needs and consider driver support along with features.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrehenius*
> 
> If you mostly play BF3, then I'd say just go with the 670, they're cheaper, can OC just as well (Luck of the draw) and they perform well at 1080p and in BF3 specifically. So no need to throw extra cash for the 7970 where you won't see much improvement on.


You seem to have a 7970 urself. How much did u get from overclocking it at stock voltage?


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Its funny how even while being restricted to stock voltage that the GTX 670 can still reach a frequency just as high and most of the time even higher than a volt modded HD 7970. As for the other games you mention there are some which go to ATI and others that go to Nvidia. I should have known you would stick your head into this thread for the purpose of damage control.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single LCD or 1920X1200 the obvious choice is a 670 or 680. Triple screens or super high res the obvious choice is a 7950 or 7970.


[/quote]

There's like a 5-10% difference in performance.. but it seem 7970 can play more games if overclocked a little bit more. UGH!


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a 5-10% difference in performance.. *but it seem 7970 can play more games if overclocked a little bit more.* UGH
Click to expand...

Wha?


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> There's like a 5-10% difference in performance.. *but it seem 7970 can play more games if overclocked a little bit more.* UGH
> 
> 
> 
> Wha?
Click to expand...

Have you seen the benchmarks they have on Anandtech? with just GHZ version of 7970, it was on par more in performance than the GTX 680.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Have you seen the benchmarks they have on Anandtech? with just GHZ version of 7970, it was on par more in performance than the GTX 680.


you are right. HD 7970 fights with GTX 680. anybody who tells you otherwise is in denial.


----------



## drbaltazar

might need to search a bit more there is a 7970 that is 379$


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Have you seen the benchmarks they have on Anandtech? with just GHZ version of 7970, it was on par more in performance than the GTX 680.


That's not why I was thrown off by your comment....BOTH of these cards regardless of overclocks absolutely kill all games currently on the market.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drbaltazar*
> 
> might need to search a bit more there is a 7970 that is 379$


Link?


----------



## Shimme

As Arrhenius said 1080p and below Nvidia is better, higher than that or multimonitor and you want AMD.
If you're going to need compute though get the 7970 without a doubt.

Edit: Keep in mind that the 7970 Ghz edition is only available on stock coolers for the time being, once they are available on custom coolers they'll probably pull slightly ahead of 680s IMHO.

Don't forget that Nvidia's drivers are better though.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> That's not why I was thrown off by your comment....BOTH of these cards regardless of overclocks absolutely kill all games currently on the market.


I wanted to have a card that can outperform its competitor now, the next year or two. I haven't seen gtx 670/680 outperformed 7970 testings. Although, it was all a close call on most of the testing but it doesn't change the fact that since it beats(on most testings) the gtx 680 by a small percentage then it goes with the gtx 670 as well.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> you are right. HD 7970 fights with GTX 680. anybody who tells you otherwise is in denial.


So does a GTX 670 and im not in denial about it either. The charts I posted above show this to be true with the GTX 670 even beating out the HD 7970 in certain games.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I haven't seen gtx 670/680 outperformed 7970 testings.


Then your either not looking hard enough or your completely blind to the charts that I posted on page 2 of this thread which shows even a 670 sometimes surpassing a 7970 depending on the title.


----------



## General121

670/680/7970 are ALL pretty close in terms of performance. The 7970 pulls ahead of the 670/680 sometimes, and vice versa. IMHO, Id go for a 670 and OC it some, if you want to. Best price/performance, as how I see it.


----------



## sugarhell

As an owner of plenty 7970's they are beast. This generation both cards are equal. Also the gtx670 is way better deal than gtx680. For like 2-4% more performance you need to give 100$ more. For the op. You want a plug and play gpu without the need of tweaks? Then you buy gtx670. If you play 1400p or in eyefinity then just go 7970. They have more bandwidth and more raw power than nvidia's offer so 7970 is better for higher resolution.

As i read you play at 1080p. My feeling is that you dont need a high-end gpu for 1080p(except 120hz). The high-end gpu is for higher resolution setups like 1400p or 3x1 eyefinity/surround. My mate wanted to buy a gtx670 with [email protected] He finally bought a 7850 with a lot less money and overclock this beast and he cap 60 fps in all games (in some with drop some settings but nothing so low). My suggestion for 1080p is ati:7850/7870 nvidia:w8 for gtx660


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 670/680/7970 are ALL pretty close in terms of performance. The 7970 pulls ahead of the 670/680 sometimes, and vice versa. IMHO, Id go for a 670 and OC it some, if you want to. Best price/performance, as how I see it.


^ This.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*


There's like a 5-10% difference in performance.. but it seem 7970 can play more games if overclocked a little bit more. UGH![/quote]

Play more games?? What are you talking about?? The 670 not only trounces any competition when it comes to heat and power consumption but it also boost clocks to overclocked 7970 levels at stock voltage whilst maxing 99% of games... Oh and costs less.

Id rather have a silent 670 running 60+fps in games than a 7970 that does 70fps and sounds like a jet taking off and costing me a fortune in electricity


----------



## Chewy

edit nvm


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Play more games?? What are you talking about?? The 670 not only trounces any competition when it comes to heat and power consumption but it also boost clocks to overclocked 7970 levels at stock voltage whilst maxing 99% of games... Oh and costs less.
> Id rather have a silent 670 running 60+fps in games than a 7970 that does 70fps and sounds like a jet taking off and costing me a fortune in electricity


I agree with everything you said except for the part about it costing a fortune in electricity. Truth be told at the end of the day your electric bill isnt going to be noticeably higher with a HD 7970 vs a GTX 670. The whole power consumption debate can be a bit rediculous at times.


----------



## sugarhell

Lol why so much rival. This generation both cards are equal. The only bad here is gtx680. GTX670 is way better deal. You want the old school overclock or watercool? Then go ati. You want a plug and play silent card? Go nvidia. Both drivers is fine right now. To be fair there are more problems in nvidia side than ati's atm in drivers segment. But whatever card you will take you will be happy. I prefer 100% ati i dislike nvidia but i dont disagree that nvidia makes great gpu.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chewy*
> 
> Play more games?? What are you talking about?? The 670 not only trounces any competition when it comes to heat and power consumption but it also boost clocks to overclocked 7970 levels at stock voltage whilst maxing 99% of games... Oh and costs less.
> Id rather have a silent 670 running 60+fps in games than a 7970 that does 70fps and sounds like a jet taking off and costing me a fortune in electricity


OK, so what I'm trying to point that from most of the benchmarks I've seen, whether these are games and other software gpu tests, the 7970 wins by a small margin on MOST OF THIS TESTS. You guys know that the 7970 performs well on "most games" (even by a small margin). The guy who posted those game benchmarks are only part of it. They have tons of other game benchmarks from ANANDTEC, HARDOCP, even on Techforum, and most of these benchmarks shows that 27 out 70 benchmarks, gtx 670 wins also by a small margin. And out of 6 of those 27 benchmarks that gtx 670 won, were Noise levels, Temperature and Power consumption. Although for one, i do care about those temps and power consumption but since I don't really play 24/7, I'm good with either one.

TBH, I'm leaning towards GTX 670, but I have the keen on cooler visual, the looks of that Gigabyte gtx 670 makes me say "eeerrrr". But on the other side we got 3 fans, which (im hoping) will help me get a better overclock.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> OK, so what I'm trying to point that from most of the benchmarks I've seen, whether these are games and other software gpu tests, the 7970 wins by a small margin on MOST OF THIS TESTS. You guys know that the 7970 performs well on "most games" (even by a small margin). The guy who posted those game benchmarks are only part of it. They have tons of other game benchmarks from ANANDTEC, HARDOCP, even on Techforum, and most of these benchmarks shows that 27 out 70 benchmarks, gtx 670 wins also by a small margin. And out of 6 of those 27 benchmarks that gtx 670 won, were Noise levels, Temperature and Power consumption. Although for one, i do care about those temps and power consumption but since I don't really play 24/7, I'm good with either one.
> TBH, I'm leaning towards GTX 670, but I have the keen on cooler visual, the looks of that Gigabyte gtx 670 makes me say "eeerrrr". But on the other side we got 3 fans, which (im hoping) will help me get a better overclock.


Think about it this way. If you want perf/watt go for GTX 670. But if you want all out performance without any handicaps like bandwdith, go for HD 7970. You said earlier you would like to keep this card for a couple of years or more. If thats the case go for HD 7970. The most demanding games which don't hit 60 fps simply run faster on HD 7970 even at 1080p. Even BF3 does not run faster on GTX 670 acording to all test cases.

http://hardocp.com/article/2012/05/10/nvidia_geforce_gtx_670_video_card_review/3
http://hardocp.com/article/2012/06/21/amd_radeon_hd_7970_ghz_edition_video_card_review/4

BF3 1920 x 1200 Ultra
GTX 670 (915 / 980) - avg 57.5 min 35
HD 7970 (925) - avg 57.7 min 36
GTX 680 (1006 / 1058) - avg 65.6 min 36
HD 7970 (1000 / 1050) - avg 64.2 min 40

The boost on GTX 600 cards could be more than whats guaranteed. GTX 680 can boost upto 1.11 Ghz and GTX 670 above 1 Ghz. So its not unrealistic to expect HD 7970 at 1150 Mhz at stock voltage matching a GTX 670 at 1250 Mhz with boost.

here are other reviews showing GTX 670 slightly ahead or on par with HD 7970 (925 Mhz) at 1080P but the diff is 1 - 2 fps which is negligible especially when you are at 60+ fps.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review-benchmark,3232-8.html
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/869-10/benchmark-battlefield-3.html
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_GHz_Edition/9.html
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-HD-7970-3GB-GHz-Edition-Review-Taking-GTX-680/Battlefield-3

But there are demanding games where HD 7970 will win and with significant margins like Alan Wake, Witcher 2, Anno 2070, Crysis Warhead, Metro 2033, Dirt Showdown. These games won't do consistently 60 fps maxed out at 1080p. So choose based on the games you consider important.


----------



## RedScorch

I think it's simple, if you want to save money and play games at or below 1920X1200 go for the GTX 670. If you want higher resolutions and or more monitors and don't mind spending some more money then go for the 7970. The only other thought I can think of is that BF3 is tailored to nVidia and so the performance of the 670 vs 7970 isn't a noticeable difference at or under 1920X1200.


----------



## xerb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedScorch*
> 
> I think it's simple, if you want to save money and play games at or below 1920X1200 go for the GTX 670. If you want higher resolutions and or more monitors and don't mind spending some more money then go for the 7970. The only other thought I can think of is that BF3 is tailored to nVidia and so the performance of the 670 vs 7970 isn't a noticeable difference at or under 1920X1200.


I'm starting to really like the GTX 670, especially those pre-overclocked ones that perform exactly the same as the 680.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Think about it this way. If you want perf/watt go for GTX 670. But if you want all out performance without any handicaps like bandwdith, go for HD 7970. You said earlier you would like to keep this card for a couple of years or more. If thats the case go for HD 7970. The most demanding games which don't hit 60 fps simply run faster on HD 7970 even at 1080p. Even BF3 does not run faster on GTX 670 acording to all test cases.
> http://hardocp.com/article/2012/05/10/nvidia_geforce_gtx_670_video_card_review/3
> http://hardocp.com/article/2012/06/21/amd_radeon_hd_7970_ghz_edition_video_card_review/4
> BF3 1920 x 1200 Ultra
> GTX 670 (915 / 980) - avg 57.5 min 35
> HD 7970 (925) - avg 57.7 min 36
> GTX 680 (1006 / 1058) - avg 65.6 min 36
> HD 7970 (1000 / 1050) - avg 64.2 min 40
> The boost on GTX 600 cards could be more than whats guaranteed. GTX 680 can boost upto 1.11 Ghz and GTX 670 above 1 Ghz. So its not unrealistic to expect HD 7970 at 1150 Mhz at stock voltage matching a GTX 670 at 1250 Mhz with boost.
> here are other reviews showing GTX 670 slightly ahead or on par with HD 7970 (925 Mhz) at 1080P but the diff is 1 - 2 fps which is negligible especially when you are at 60+ fps.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review-benchmark,3232-8.html
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/869-10/benchmark-battlefield-3.html
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_GHz_Edition/9.html
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-HD-7970-3GB-GHz-Edition-Review-Taking-GTX-680/Battlefield-3
> But there are demanding games where HD 7970 will win and with significant margins like Alan Wake, Witcher 2, Anno 2070, Crysis Warhead, Metro 2033, Dirt Showdown. These games won't do consistently 60 fps maxed out at 1080p. So choose based on the games you consider important.


Oh look, more cherry picked reviews from our good friend raghu78. Look I can play that game too and none of what you just spatted off about is in agreement with any of this...................

Drivers:
NVIDIA 304.48 Beta
AMD 12.7 Beta
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/55064-asus-gtx-680-directcu-ii-top-review-2.html
The reference GTX 680 wins nearly all benchmarks head 2 head vs the 7970/7970 GHz. While the GTX 680 DCii sweeps nearly all benchmarks in this review.( Yeah I know it's pre-overclocked)
BF3 with[/B] 4xMSAA


Batman with 4xMSAA


Crysis 2


Deus Ex


Dirt 3


Metro 2033


Shogun 2:Total War


Skyrim


Wargame: EU Escalation


The Witcher 2

[/quote]


----------



## julabask

I'd reccomend the evga gtx 670 ftw for 409.99 at newegg right now. My friend got that one and without doing anything within his nzxt its turboing up to 1215 easily. As well I always preferred nvidia drivers over the amd ones. So the price for this seems to be a bit cheaper and the performance seems to be comparable to the 7970 3gb edition. If you look here from what I see is the 7970 wins badly in some games but the 670 wins equally as badly in others so when it comes to overclocking it looks like they both will get approximately the same boost the only difference is the 670 will come stock overclocked and you'll have to mod your 7970 to get the same. here look. http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/40613-evga-geforce-gtx-670-ftw/, http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508?vs=598


----------



## julabask

As well hardwarecanucks review where it shows the windforce to be able to be overclocked to 1356 seems to be kinda weird as everyone else was getting 1060(techpowerup)-1080(pureoverclock). Sometimes the companies send a cherry picked version of the card for the reviewers, so its always best to rely on those a bit but also check in the forum and see what everyone else is getting as well.


----------



## deafboy

Get whatever is cheapest....

That being said, I've always preferred nvidia drivers over amd ones


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobsM6S*
> 
> Oh look, more cherry picked reviews from our good friend raghu78. Look I can play that game too and none of what you just spatted off about is in agreement with any of this...................


For you any website other than hardwarecanucks is cherry picking i guess. As said you have a preference for GTX 670/ GTX 680 which makes you quote HWC in every one of your posts. I have a preference for HD 7950/ HD 7970 cards so i will continue to quote other websites with different results. I quote ATLEAST more than one site. So according to you all of them are incorrect. I think you and I can agree to just disagree and be done with it.


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Get whatever is cheapest....


This. I just got a 7950 for 299$ in a local store for one of my LAN computers at home.







I don't care if the 670 is 1% faster in some benchmarks. 299$ LOL!


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> This. I just got a 7950 for 299$ in a local store for one of my LAN computers at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if the 670 is 1% faster in some benchmarks. 299$ LOL!


yeah the HD 7950 has some great deals going for it.

MSI HD 7950 OC - USD 340 (USD 320 after rebates)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127667

this card easily will hit 1 Ghz at stock volts and is more than enough for 1080p gaming.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *julabask*
> 
> As well hardwarecanucks review where it shows the windforce to be able to be overclocked to 1356 seems to be kinda weird as everyone else was getting 1060(techpowerup)-1080(pureoverclock). Sometimes the companies send a cherry picked version of the card for the reviewers, so its always best to rely on those a bit but also check in the forum and see what everyone else is getting as well.


No, if you pay attention techpowerup always has poor overclocks and I do mean ALWAYS. They dont put forth any real effort to overclock the gpu at all.


----------



## RobsM6S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> For you any website other than hardwarecanucks is cherry picking i guess


Nope not at all.

Quote:


> . I quote ATLEAST more than one site.


Sure you do............... while totally avoiding the others which clearly dispute your findings which is why I am posting that hardocp review for others to see in order to keep you from decieving anyone else.









Quote:


> I think you and I can agree to just disagree and be done with it.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## 66racer

Any one of these cards will destroy games at 1080p, spend what your comfortable with. My 670 does bf3 ultra effortlessly on 1080p. Starcraft and dirt 3 as well but I'm a casual player on those games.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> yeah the HD 7950 has some great deals going for it.
> MSI HD 7950 OC - USD 340 (USD 320 after rebates)
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127667
> this card easily will hit 1 Ghz at stock volts and is more than enough for 1080p gaming.


Wow now that's a great price point for that card, I love my 670 but I might have considered a 7950 of they were that cheap when I got my 670 lol


----------



## PrincetonM

The OP was never interested in any suggestions, he simply wanted to start a flame war. Look at his responses and you'll quickly realise what he's really up to. His mind was already made up on the 7970 or 7950, which is fine and great.


----------



## PrincetonM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugarhell*
> 
> Lol why so much rival. This generation both cards are equal. *The only bad here is gtx680*. GTX670 is way better deal. You want the old school overclock or watercool? Then go ati. You want a plug and play silent card? Go nvidia. Both drivers is fine right now. To be fair there are more problems in nvidia side than ati's atm in drivers segment. But whatever card you will take you will be happy. *I prefer 100% ati i dislike nvidia* but i dont disagree that nvidia makes great gpu.


If you consider the GTX 680 bad, then that 7970 in your system must be complete trash.








Quote:


> *I prefer 100% ati i dislike nvidia*


You've completely loss any credibility you had on ocn with that quote. No one should take anything you say regarding gpu's as honest and/or serious.


----------



## Strat79

This generation is pretty much a wash when all is said and done. Buy what is cheaper and/or your brand preference.


----------



## RobsM6S

Ding ding ding, did someone phone for damage control?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> This generation is pretty much a wash when all is said and done. Buy what is cheaper and/or your brand preference.


Wait, Are we speaking of GPUs or the kids?


----------



## obsidian86

well depending on how long you wanna keep the card the 7970 will be the better option as games advance a bit more and become more demanding the extra vram will come in handy if you gonna toss the card next year or whichever company releases the newest fastest thing first and get one of those, get the 670 as it will retain a bit more resale value then the 7970


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> Why do you think the prices on these AMD cards keep dropping? Because NO ONE is buying them in huge numbers anymore ever since Kepler came out. The only way they can stay competitive is to drop prices, while Nvidia continues to rape the market selling mid-range cards as high-end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah what happend to that 7970Ghz edition? Marketing stunt paperware to skew benchmarks. It's hard to take AMD serious in the gpu market with fanboy release cards like the 7970 ghz(7970 with a new shiny sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I'm a bit of an nvidia fan boy but the current prices for amd are a great deal, considering 8 months ago I paid $349 for my Asus gtx570. Personally I love my ftw670 and hope to sli soon


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrincetonM*
> 
> If you consider the GTX 680 bad, then that 7970 in your system must be complete trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *I prefer 100% ati i dislike nvidia*
> 
> 
> 
> You've completely loss any credibility you had on ocn with that quote. No one should take anything you say regarding gpu's as honest and/or serious.
Click to expand...


----------



## SeanJ76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xerb*
> 
> I'm starting to really like the GTX 670, especially those pre-overclocked ones that perform exactly the same as the 680.


The 670GTX FTW cards are indeed out-performing most reference 680GTX as well as the 7970's.
-http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=7
- Current Leaderboards- http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/810


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> The 670GTX FTW cards are indeed out-performing most reference 680GTX as well as the 7970's.
> -http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=7
> - Current Leaderboards- http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/810


Nice score.....This is my reference GTX 680, and it's definitely faster than your GTX 670 FTW


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> The 670GTX FTW cards are indeed out-performing most reference 680GTX as well as the 7970's.
> -http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=7
> - Current Leaderboards- http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-3-0-scores/810


Hey, can you give me that overclock settings on this particular card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> Nice score.....This is my reference GTX 680, and it's definitely faster than your GTX 670 FTW


Same with yours, if that's fine.


----------



## brettjv

Beats:

Here you go. Observe the outcome when an actual skilled overclocker, using a top-notch 670 sample ... gits 'er done













BTW, Sean, perhaps you'd like to inquire with the other members as to exactly HOW my piddling Gigabyte with it's measly 111% power target manages to handily defeat your FTW and it's ZOMG MIGHTY 148% POWER TARGET OF THE GODS!?!

(inside joke, in case y'all are wondering ...







)


----------



## HeadlessKnight

GTX 670 FTW @ 1323 MHz/3650 MHz memory.
Thats a mere 7% difference against a golden 680.
Against average 680s the difference will be lower.


----------



## NoEffort

I asked myself the same question when getting my new computer, but I do like NVIDIA a lot more then AMD and I am gaming on a monitor less then 2560x1440, (Actually less then 1920x1080 LOL.)
and I went with the Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, I went with it because in benchmarks it beats HD 7970 and even a regular GTX 670 but it's also more expensive then one but you could probably get it for the same price as a HD 7970

Other good options ;

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Windforce OC
ASUS Direct CU II GTX 670
EVGA GeForce GTX 670 SC

But yeah ,
GTX 670 > HD 7970 for anything under 2560x1440.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> GTX 670 FTW @ 1323 MHz/3650 MHz memory.
> Thats a mere 7% difference against a golden 680.
> Against average 680s the difference will be lower.


Pretty sure everyone's 'aware' at this point that CFC a 680 is about 5-10% faster on average across a broad variety of tests









Your score provides and interesting outcome compared to my GB 670 card.

Your mem clocks are at +4.4% over mine (3650 vs 3496)
My core clock is at +2.8% over yours (1323 vs 1360)
Net outcome = Your card wins by +1%

Obviously there could be other variables involved (did you disable Aero? is your NVCP at all defaults?), but assuming this is purely clock-related, this appears to be a relatively highly bandwidth-sensitive testing scenario. Probably due to the 8xAA would be my guess


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Obviously there could be other variables involved (did you disable Aero? is your NVCP at all defaults?), but assuming this is purely clock-related, this appears to be a relatively highly bandwidth-sensitive testing scenario. Probably due to the 8xAA would be my guess


Aero was enabled during the test & the only thing I changed in NVCP is the (Multi-display/mixed-gpu acceleration), instead of the default multiple display I changed it to single but i think it shouldn't affect the performance?
If you want me to rebench at the same settings I will gladly do.
Also I am running beta 304.79 driver, maybe you should check that one out?


----------



## onthemour

Throw these cards at 5760 1080 and play bf3. The 7970 oced would completely destroy the 670 with 12.7 beta


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onthemour*
> 
> Throw these cards at 5760 1080 and play bf3. The 7970 oced would completely destroy the 670 with 12.7 beta


You're wrong again...
Drivers:
NVIDIA 304.48 Beta
*AMD 12.7 Beta*

Application Benchmark Information:
Note: In all instances, in-game sequences were used. The videos of the benchmark sequences have been uploaded below.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/55064-asus-gtx-680-directcu-ii-top-review-2.html

Beats both 7970's(GHz/standard)


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> GTX 670 FTW @ 1323 MHz/3650 MHz memory.
> Thats a mere 7% difference against a golden 680.
> Against average 680s the difference will be lower.


Your card is clocked higher, and still loses to my GTX 680(reference)...Go figure.











Max FPS:
*GTX 670 FTW: 150.2
GTX 680: 165.8*

The 680 has more power to push frames through the roof. These cards aren't as close as you guys make them out to be.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

^^ It is logical the 680 is faster clock-for-clock than a 670. It doesn't need someone genius to figure it out. 680 has more TMUs & shaders than the 670 and they both use the same chip.
Also who cares about the min/max fps in heaven benchmark, they are not so accurate? I would say your CPU helps pushing those max fps.
But you got awesome card though







.


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benchmarksli*
> 
> You're wrong again...
> Drivers:
> NVIDIA 304.48 Beta
> *AMD 12.7 Beta*
> Application Benchmark Information:
> Note: In all instances, in-game sequences were used. The videos of the benchmark sequences have been uploaded below.
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/55064-asus-gtx-680-directcu-ii-top-review-2.html
> Beats both 7970's(GHz/standard)


A single benchmark result from a website doesn't prove anything. Across a wide range of games HD 7970 OC will win more games against GTX 680 OC and GTX 670 OC. *Try looking up the latest Radeon HD 7970 Ghz edition reviews.* HD 7970 wins Alan Wake, Deus Ex, Dirt 3, Dirt Showdown, Skyrim, Witcher 2, Anno 2070, Metro 2033, Crysis Warhead, Serious Sam 3 BFE. Nvidia wins Shogun 2 and Lost Planet 2. BF3 and Crysis 2 don't go decisively to any card because depending on the test scenario any one of the cards (HD 7970 or GTX 680) comes out ahead. Batman AC (FXAA) is clearly faster on GTX 680 but Batman AC (8x MSAA) is slightly ahead on HD 7970 especially at 1600p. If you still believe the GTX 670 OC is faster than HD 7970 OC thats not a fact, but more of a personal viewpoint.


----------



## beastmith

Like I said you guys, it's either 670 vs 7970 but I'm leaning more towards the gtx 670 since it is cheaper and I just bought a new Corsair Force GT 240gb for $163.99. And I'm only playing on single monitor, I learned my lesson from 3 monitor gaming at 5760x1080.. it was nauseously crazy. It didn't feel right for me. All I need now is how much performance increase if I have to go with an overclocked 7970 from the gtx 670 with (at least) the same oc settings as the 7970.


----------



## AMDrocks

EDIT: On second looks, more benchmarks have been released and it looks like they trade blows, through my experience with both brands I have only but great experience with AMD cards, I vote 7970


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Like I said you guys, it's either 670 vs 7970 but I'm leaning more towards the gtx 670 since it is cheaper and I just bought a new Corsair Force GT 240gb for $163.99. And I'm only playing on single monitor, I learned my lesson from 3 monitor gaming at 5760x1080.. it was nauseously crazy. It didn't feel right for me. All I need now is how much performance increase if I have to go with an overclocked 7970 from the gtx 670 with (at least) the same oc settings as the 7970.


You will be happy with either one. Some kepler's out of the box clock higher than advertised. My FTW did 1215mhz stock so you might not even need to oc. Again, on a single monitor ANY one of them will do great so if it comes down to appearance just get the one that looks best, I would get a 670 though, which i did


----------



## clark_b

Go read the 7970 ghz edition review at www.techreport.com
They compare AMP! Edition 680 and 670 to 7970, 7970 ghz edition and 7950 black edition.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Like I said you guys, it's either 670 vs 7970 but I'm leaning more towards the gtx 670 since it is cheaper and I just bought a new Corsair Force GT 240gb for $163.99. And I'm only playing on single monitor, I learned my lesson from 3 monitor gaming at 5760x1080.. it was nauseously crazy. It didn't feel right for me. All I need now is how much performance increase if I have to go with an overclocked 7970 from the gtx 670 with (at least) the same oc settings as the 7970.


Across a wide range of games HD 7970 OC wins more games against 680 OC. Also in the most demanding games like Crysis Warhead, Metro 2033, Alan Wake, Witcher 2, Dirt Showdown, HD 7970 OC wins with significant margins. BF3 is slightly ahead at 1080p on 680 OC but these games are easily doing 60+ fps at 1080p on both cards. Crysis 2 at 1080p is close enough to draw. Read the latest HD 7970 Ghz edition reviews and draw your own conclusions.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/869-1/amd-radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-test.html
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-HD-7970-3GB-GHz-Edition-Review-Taking-GTX-680/Battlefield-3
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review-benchmark,3232.html
http://techreport.com/articles.x/23150


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I would love to get the gigabyte model of the 670, or maybe a 7970, but I am limited to two 6-pinpsu connectors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must deal with ugly EVGA 670


Same here bud, though I have at least 5 x 6pin but 2 of those has an additional of 2 pins which I would assume that, that'll be part of the 6pin and will be use as the 8pin connector. (Though I'm not really sure







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arrehenius*
> 
> If you mostly play BF3, then I'd say just go with the 670, they're cheaper, can OC just as well (Luck of the draw) and they perform well at 1080p and in BF3 specifically. So no need to throw extra cash for the 7970 where you won't see much improvement on.


Exactly, I'm hoping to get the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC edition, the one that has 3 fans. THIS IS NOW MY FINAL DECISION, I'm going for the GTX 670!!
Anyone has any suggestion which GTX 670 should I get other than the Gigabyte OC edition?


----------



## beastmith

Oops my bad, i was replying to replied on the first page =.=
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Go read the 7970 ghz edition review at www.techreport.com
> They compare AMP! Edition 680 and 670 to 7970, 7970 ghz edition and 7950 black edition.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


trying to find it right now..


----------



## NoEffort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Go read the 7970 ghz edition review at www.techreport.com
> They compare AMP! Edition 680 and 670 to 7970, 7970 ghz edition and 7950 black edition.
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Omg, AMP! Edition beats it by ever so slightly.
I'm happy with my purchase of the GTX 670 AMP! Edition, so I am fine


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoEffort*
> 
> Omg, AMP! Edition beats it by ever so slightly.
> I'm happy with my purchase of the GTX 670 AMP! Edition, so I am fine


Yeah a GTX 670 AMP (1098 / 1176) is slightly ahead of HD 7970 (1000 / 1050). and that too by 1 fps. big deal. HD 7970 OC (1200) will easily beat a GTX 670 (1300) because of better scaling. There are games where where the GTX 670 OC can never match the HD 7970 OC . And interestingly these are the games where the performance is making a huge difference.









Witcher 2
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/54954-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-ghz-edition-review-14.html

Crysis Warhead
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6025/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review-catching-up-to-gtx-680

Metro 2033
http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review/16

Dirt Showdown
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/869-14/benchmark-dirt-showdown.html
http://techreport.com/articles.x/23150/6

These are the most demanding games at the highest settings and even at 1080p HD 7970 is clearly making a huge difference. And this against 680 670 is just not in the picture.


----------



## NoEffort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> Yeah a GTX 670 AMP (1098 / 1176) is slightly ahead of HD 7970 (1000 / 1050). and that too by 1 fps. big deal. HD 7970 OC (1200) will easily beat a GTX 670 (1300) because of better scaling. There are games where where the GTX 670 OC can never match the HD 7970 OC . And interestingly these are the games where the performance is making a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 2
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/54954-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-ghz-edition-review-14.html
> Crysis Warhead
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5699/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-review/7
> Metro 2033
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-7970-ghz-edition-review/16
> Dirt Showdown
> http://www.hardware.fr/articles/869-14/benchmark-dirt-showdown.html
> http://techreport.com/articles.x/23150/6
> These are the most demanding games at the highest settings and even at 1080p HD 7970 is clearly making a huge difference. And this against 680 670 is just not in the picture.


I did say "by ever so slightly"
If he wants to pay an extra $50 for a few FPS then be my guest.
(And by the way I was talking about the XFX HD 7970 Black Edition which beats a good HD 7970 OC'ed c


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoEffort*
> 
> I did say "by ever so slightly"
> If he wants to pay an extra $50 for a few FPS then be my guest.
> (And by the way I was talking about the XFX HD 7970 Black Edition which beats a good HD 7970 OC'ed c


a few fps is an understatement. the leads are in the 15 - 25% range. Atleast don't try to underplay the significance of the margins.


----------



## NoEffort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> a few fps is an understatement. the leads are in the 15 - 25% range. Atleast don't try to underplay the significance of the margins.


You're right it is by a good percentage.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_670_Amp_Edition/9.html

If you're not good at overclocking like myself, I would much rather get a GTX 670 since it can obviously beat a HD 7970 when both are not OC'ed.
(+ When both are OC'ed to it's full extent the difference really isn't much and you won't see it unless you have a 120 Hz monitor)


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoEffort*
> 
> You're right it is by a good percentage.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_670_Amp_Edition/9.html
> If you're not good at overclocking like myself, I would much rather get a GTX 670 since it can obviously beat a HD 7970 when both are not OC'ed.
> (+ When both are OC'ed to it's full extent the difference really isn't much and you won't see it unless you have a 120 Hz monitor)


You can get a Powercolor PCS+ HD 7970 at 1100 Mhz for USD 450 after rebate. nice custom cooler.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131471

Now the overclocking point which you raised is also not really going to matter.

You will see a difference even with a 60 hz monitor because the GTX 670 even overclocked does not hit 60 fps in these most demanding games especially at the highest settings even at 1080p.


----------



## brettjv

Did you guys see this?
Quote:


> Exactly, I'm hoping to get the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC edition, the one that has 3 fans. THIS IS NOW MY FINAL DECISION, I'm going for the GTX 670!!
> Anyone has any suggestion which GTX 670 should I get other than the Gigabyte OC edition?


The OP doesn't need anymore help deciding whether to go AMD or nVidia. Raghu, you've made a valiant attempt, (again) investing many countless hours (that you'll never get back) in your seemingly endless quest to convince the world that the 7970 is the greatest thing since sliced bread. But will you please, GIVE IT A REST, buddy









Now we need to switch our focus to helping the OP choose his 670. My vote is for either FTW, MSI, Asus, or Gigabyte. Personally I have the Gigabyte, I LOVE this card, and I highly recommend it. But the other three are great as well.

No more Tahiti vs. Kepler ... the whole subject has been BEATEN TO FRIGGIN DEATH on this forum, and I am TIRED of cleaning up the messes that result


----------



## Chewy

+1 on the gigabyte 670, Nice and smooooooth in games


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> *Same here bud, though I have at least 5 x 6pin but 2 of those has an additional of 2 pins which I would assume that, that'll be part of the 6pin and will be use as the 8pin connector. (Though I'm not really sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )*
> Exactly, I'm hoping to get the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC edition, the one that has 3 fans. THIS IS NOW MY FINAL DECISION, I'm going for the GTX 670!!
> Anyone has any suggestion which GTX 670 should I get other than the Gigabyte OC edition?


If you dont have an 8 pin connector, I found this!! : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200420


----------



## brettjv

Guys, I'm serious ... no more Tahiti vs. Kepler arguing on this thread. Help the guy pick a 670 so we can be done here.










Edit: I've decided to break my rule slightly for the purpose of educational value. The fact of the matter is, EVERY Kepler review I've ever seen do so calculates Kepler scaling WRONG. And the direction of the error is always towards making it look worse than it really is.

The problem is that they take a card that says it's Boost Clock (like in GPU-Z) is, say, 1000, then they overclock it by, say, 150MHz. They then arrive at a % overclock value of 15% ((1150-1000)/1000). But this is wrong, because they're failing to account for the real-time 'Kepler Boost'. That 1000 stock-boost card is actually most likely running at around 1100-1130MHz, not 1000MHz, to begin with. Take a card with a nice KB value of 130, and do the calculation again: (1280-1130/1130) and you get a % OC value of 13.2% (note: see the first link in my sig if you're not sure what I mean here ...)

If we found that the card got +10% fps after the OC, by the first calculation we'd get a scaling % of 66% ... most people would call that sub-par. If we use the CORRECT value, we come up with a much more respectable 75% scaling.

So make sure, if you looking at Kepler 'scaling' in some article somewhere, please keep this in mind. Also keep in mind that the memory on Kepler cards generally has a TON of headroom, and memory clock MATTERS in a lot of cases ...much more so than it did on Fermi. An OC on Kepler of equal % value to the core and memory, when scaling is properly calculated, will get you between 80 and 90% scaling depending on the test. I know it, cause I've done it. It's nothing to sneeze at my friends









The real difference between Tahiti and Kepler afa OC'ing goes lies in the % HEADROOM, not the SCALING % ... Original reference Tahiti cards clearly on average have more headroom, and that much is inarguable in my esteem. Although the GHz editions will change that equation substantially.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> GTX 670 FTW @ 1323 MHz/3650 MHz memory.
> Thats a mere 7% difference against a golden 680.
> Against average 680s the difference will be lower.


Hey, hey, whatdya know ... you were right about the new Beta driver. Here's a new Heaven run, same settings as last time (1360/3496).

304.42 FPS = 57.8
304.79 FSP = 58.4

So we ended up exactly tied now, despite our minor clocking differences












Also, for the purposes of







a certain chil, uh, member ... who's been incessantly trolling me via PM about how my card is teh SUCKZORZ cause my power target only goes to 111%, and the FTW 670 is ZOMGBBQTEHGREATEST670EVAH cause it's POWERTARGETZFTW goes to 148%







I proffer the following evidence that he ... uh ... doesn't know what the hell he's talking about.

Here's the same test, only instead of running my Power Target at 111%, I ran it at 85%.

And what do you know ... the score is the EXACT SAME. Both as the FTW with it's 148% power target, and as my last run with my target at 111%







@ this person ... you are quite the smart guy!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Same here bud, though I have at least 5 x 6pin but 2 of those has an additional of 2 pins which I would assume that, that'll be part of the 6pin and will be use as the 8pin connector. (Though I'm not really sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Exactly, I'm hoping to get the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC edition, the one that has 3 fans. THIS IS NOW MY FINAL DECISION, I'm going for the GTX 670!!
> Anyone has any suggestion which GTX 670 should I get other than the Gigabyte OC edition?


Well personally I love EVGA for myself and the EVGA GTX 670 FTW would be a solid choice. Performance quality and a company that encourages over clocking with exceptional customer support.

The Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce I hear from those who own it only good things whether it's from AMD or Nvidia owners. As for customer support I cannot comment.

Definetly work your way over to the [Official] NVIDIA GTX 670 Owners Club and you'll get some good feedback on the cards by owners.

Another card that's newer to the market is the MSI GTX 670 Power Edition Twin Frozr IV you might want to look into. There's a *thread* on it you should read through.

However if it's not the Gigabyte Windforce the EVGA FTW would be a very solid choice IMO.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well personally I love EVGA for myself and the EVGA GTX 670 FTW would be a solid choice. Performance quality and a company that encourages over clocking with exceptional customer support.
> The Gigabyte GTX 670 Windforce I hear from those who own it only good things whether it's from AMD or Nvidia owners. As for customer support I cannot comment.
> Definetly work your way over to the [Official] NVIDIA GTX 670 Owners Club and you'll get some good feedback on the cards by owners.
> Another card that's newer to the market is the MSI GTX 670 Power Edition Twin Frozr IV you might want to look into. There's a *thread* on it you should read through.
> However if it's not the Gigabyte Windforce the EVGA FTW would be a very solid choice IMO.


About that MSI TWIN FROZR 670, I certainly cant find it on Newegg. Must be super new, but I much prefer the look of the gigabyte with three fans


----------



## brettjv

The Gigabyte looks class ... check out my sig rig pic


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> The Gigabyte looks class ... check out my sig rig pic


Hard to see, too much " junk " in the way >.>


----------



## NoEffort

I suggest the Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, it could be quieter but it performs just as well as a Ref. GTX 680









Or the EVGA GeForce GTX 670 FTW or SC,
ASUS Direct CU II Top isn't that bad either xD


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Did you guys see this?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, I'm hoping to get the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC edition, the one that has 3 fans. THIS IS NOW MY FINAL DECISION, I'm going for the GTX 670!!
> Anyone has any suggestion which GTX 670 should I get other than the Gigabyte OC edition?
> 
> 
> 
> The OP doesn't need anymore help deciding whether to go AMD or nVidia. Raghu, you've made a valiant attempt, (again) investing many countless hours (that you'll never get back) in your seemingly endless quest to convince the world that the 7970 is the greatest thing since sliced bread. But will you please, GIVE IT A REST, buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we need to switch our focus to helping the OP choose his 670. My vote is for either FTW, MSI, Asus, or Gigabyte. Personally I have the Gigabyte, I LOVE this card, and I highly recommend it. But the other three are great as well.
> No more Tahiti vs. Kepler ... the whole subject has been BEATEN TO FRIGGIN DEATH on this forum, and I am TIRED of cleaning up the messes that result
Click to expand...

Oh wow, you have the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC edition. I've been researching more about that particular card than any other. I see your overclock are quite an amazing number







, is your card however using water cooled or just its stock 3 fans? Also this card is using a 680 PCB, right?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Beats:
> Here you go. Observe the outcome when an actual skilled overclocker, using a top-notch 670 sample ... gits 'er done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Sean, perhaps you'd like to inquire with the other members as to exactly HOW my piddling Gigabyte with it's measly 111% power target manages to handily defeat your FTW and it's ZOMG MIGHTY 148% POWER TARGET OF THE GODS!?!
> (inside joke, in case y'all are wondering ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Still beating ya










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Still beating ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmmm, can you provide me some pictures of your overclock, a monitoring log while Heaven is running?


----------



## deafboy

I don't have any of snapping it after heaven, but here it is from 3dmark


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I don't have any of snapping it after heaven, but here it is from 3dmark


Oh thanks!

Your previous post with the Heaven Benchmark, isn't it also because your 3930k helps?


----------



## deafboy

Possibly a little bit...Heaven is heavily GPU dependent though


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Also, for the purposes of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a certain chil, uh, member ... who's been incessantly trolling me via PM about how my card is teh SUCKZORZ cause my power target only goes to 111%, and the FTW 670 is ZOMGBBQTEHGREATEST670EVAH cause it's POWERTARGETZFTW goes to 148%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I proffer the following evidence that he ... uh ... doesn't know what the hell he's talking about.
> Here's the same test, only instead of running my Power Target at 111%, I ran it at 85%.
> And what do you know ... the score is the EXACT SAME. Both as the FTW with it's 148% power target, and as my last run with my target at 111%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ this person ... you are quite the smart guy


You are 100% right it means nothing basically. The highest ive seen on my ftw is at 110% maxed with the tessellation options (like scale, factor, and distance) all at 2.0. and doing crazy rapid actions by the dragon.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You are 100% right it means nothing basically. The highest ive seen on my ftw is at 110% maxed with the tessellation options (like scale, factor, and distance) all at 2.0. and doing crazy rapid actions by the dragon.


Yup, lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yup, lol.


You sir have a monster of a card.
I just tried the settings you posted above on my 670 ftw and I only boosted to 1280! how you got that high is a mystery
At the *exact* same settings you posted above


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> You sir have a monster of a card.
> I just tried the settings you posted above on my 670 ftw and I only boosted to 1280! how you got that high is a mystery
> At the *exact* same settings you posted above


Yeah, just kind of lucky... ASIC of 100% too!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, just kind of lucky... ASIC of 100% too!












Why was this card picked out to be a "FTW" any ways? I've been fairly disappointed in it so far. I can only run BF3 with a max core of 1263 and mem at 1852(so my max) and i can only run heaven at 1293, and then i can run 3dmark 11 at 1303ish - and with these 100 i have to turn down the memory a ton. And then I've seen other FTW owners running at 1330-1360 24/7. If a card comes out that 100% has voltage control(I know he lighting _may_ have it) ill let my card go for like 3-350 and get that.


----------



## deafboy

1263-1303 isn't bad at all...major improvement over non OC 670s


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> 1263-1303 isn't bad at all...major improvement over non OC 670s


Yeah i suppose.
Whats your 3dmark score with that monster clock?
Graphics of course your cpu crushes mine.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why was this card picked out to be a "FTW" any ways? I've been fairly disappointed in it so far. I can only run BF3 with a max core of 1263 and mem at 1852(so my max) and i can only run heaven at 1293, and then i can run 3dmark 11 at 1303ish - and with these 100 i have to turn down the memory a ton. And then I've seen other FTW owners running at 1330-1360 24/7. If a card comes out that 100% has voltage control(I know he lighting _may_ have it) ill let my card go for like 3-350 and get that.


what is this ASIC test and how do i do it?

nvm. my gtx 470 got a 67.8% asic quality


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah i suppose.
> Whats your 3dmark score with that monster clock?
> Graphics of course your cpu crushes mine.


3Dmark is pretty much the same as yours.

P10964
Graphics: 10684
Physics: 15766
Combined: 8700


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> what is this ASIC test and how do i do it?
> nvm. my gtx 470 got a 67.8% asic quality


Essentially rates the GPU....higher the value the lower the "leakage" often people think a higher ASIC means it's a better chip and can OC more using the same amount of power, etc

check it with GPU-Z. I usually right click on the top and select the ASIC option.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah i suppose.
> Whats your 3dmark score with that monster clock?
> Graphics of course your cpu crushes mine.


We meet again, General :3 Your desk setup isnt super far off of mine lol...Except I have less space, so my desktop is on the edge of the desk, and sometimes I have little elbow spac.

Man...I think I may be able to have my Gigabyte 670 by the end of this month


----------



## amstech

The GTX's overclock better, have more features and run cooler.
http://www.techspot.com/review/550-best-gaming-graphics-cards/


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> We meet again, General :3 Your desk setup isnt super far off of mine lol...Except I have less space, so my desktop is on the edge of the desk, and sometimes I have little elbow spac.
> Man...I think I may be able to have my Gigabyte 670 by the end of this month


haha. And congrats! That card is a great clocker and have not heard anything bad about it


----------



## Blackout621

I hate to jump in, but there's so much good information for BOTH the green and red sides of the team. I'm trying to make a tough decision here for what GPUs I should get for my current rig. I'll be playing at 5760 x 1080, and I will upgrade to 3-way SLI/CF in the future, but for now, just SLI/CF is my option. Here are my choices:

-CF 7970s
-SLI 670s 4 GB

Anyone have a recommendation?







Such a hard choice..


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I hate to jump in, but there's so much good information for BOTH the green and red sides of the team. I'm trying to make a tough decision here for what GPUs I should get for my current rig. I'll be playing at 5760 x 1080, and I will upgrade to 3-way SLI/CF in the future, but for now, just SLI/CF is my option. Here are my choices:
> -CF 7970s
> -SLI 670s 4 GB
> Anyone have a recommendation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a hard choice..


Both are good choices, Honestly it comes down to price as the number one factor. 7970's are great cards at higher resolutions, But if they cost $$$ more than the 670's it really isn't worth it for the little difference in performance


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I hate to jump in, but there's so much good information for BOTH the green and red sides of the team. I'm trying to make a tough decision here for what GPUs I should get for my current rig. I'll be playing at 5760 x 1080, and I will upgrade to 3-way SLI/CF in the future, but for now, just SLI/CF is my option. Here are my choices:
> -CF 7970s
> -SLI 670s 4 GB
> Anyone have a recommendation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a hard choice..


the amd 7970 is more powerful it high res like 5760.1080 and have a 3 gig ram and 384 -bit GDDR5 and it overclock like hell even the 670 cant match it in the overclock side
and the price is nice 450$
http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-Radeon-Mini-Displayport-Graphics-GV-R797OC-3GD/dp/B00752QYLK/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342038338&sr=1-6&keywords=amd+7970

the 670 4 gb high price 480$ bad cooling
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-04G-P4-2673-KR/dp/B007Z3HZLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342038883&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx670+4


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> the amd 7970 is more powerful it high res like 5760.1080 and have a 3 gig ram and 384 -bit GDDR5 and it overclock like hell even the 670 cant match it in the overclock side
> and the price is nice 450$
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-Radeon-Mini-Displayport-Graphics-GV-R797OC-3GD/dp/B00752QYLK/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1342038338&sr=1-6&keywords=amd+7970
> the 670 4 gb high price 480$ bad cooling
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperClocked-Dual-Link-Graphics-04G-P4-2673-KR/dp/B007Z3HZLM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342038883&sr=8-1&keywords=gtx670+4


Wrong about the EVGA. Its cooling is fine. I lol'd about 670 price. You say its too high of a price, but its only $30 more than your silly 7970.
The 670s and 680s OC higher than the 7970 quite often...soooo....No, the 7970 is not the choice to go. The 670 4gb deals well with high res and has 1GB more vram...Soo...
Ya lost.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Wrong about the EVGA. Its cooling is fine. I lol'd about 670 price. You say its too high of a price, but its only $30 more than your silly 7970.
> The 670s and 680s OC higher than the 7970 quite often...soooo....No, the 7970 is not the choice to go. The 670 4gb deals well with high res and has 1GB more vram...Soo...
> Ya lost.


Umm.. yah bro.. 7970 is faster then a 670... the gtx 680 and the 7970 trade blows and are even...

You should be comparing the 670 with a 7950..

1 of my 7970s.. Slaps my Gtx 590 around...

You have to get a gtx 680 to like 1250/1300mhz to match or beat a 590.. My 7970 beats it quite easy with 1200mhz./1600mem


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Umm.. yah bro.. 7970 is faster then a 670... the gtx 680 and the 7970 trade blows and are even...
> You should be comparing the 670 with a 7950..


Have you even seen benchmarks and performance? 670 beats 7970 even in quite a few of them! And so does 680! And when it isnt beating the 7970, its only losing by a few frames. Miniscule loss for the price and betterperf in other games.
http://www.techspot.com/review/550-best-gaming-graphics-cards/
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-670-review,3200-3.html


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Have you even seen benchmarks and performance? 670 beats 7970 even in quite a few of them! And so does 680! And when it isnt beating the 7970, its only losing by a few frames. Miniscule loss for the price and betterperf in other games.
> http://www.techspot.com/review/550-best-gaming-graphics-cards/
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-670-review,3200-3.html


Diff benchmarks diff results diff game diff results some games perform better on 7970 some better on the 680..

And yes ive sen them all... And could fill this page which benches of the 7970 slaping a 680 around...

I go by my own bench marks.... and on my system.. a 7970 spanks a 590 which a 590 beats a 680..

And to prove i have owned both...


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Umm.. yah bro.. 7970 is faster then a 670... the gtx 680 and the 7970 trade blows and are even...
> You should be comparing the 670 with a 7950..
> 1 of my 7970s.. Slaps my Gtx 590 around...
> You have to get a gtx 680 to like 1250/1300mhz to match or beat a 590.. My 7970 beats it quite easy with 1200mhz./1600mem


The 670 can easily match a 680/7970? Lol Just like a 7950 can easily match a 680/7970.
And wheres the proof that a 7970 at 1200 can beat a 680 at 1300 _easy_?


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Wrong about the EVGA. Its cooling is fine. I lol'd about 670 price. You say its too high of a price, but its only $30 more than your silly 7970.
> The 670s and 680s OC higher than the 7970 quite often...soooo....No, the 7970 is not the choice to go. The 670 4gb deals well with high res and has 1GB more vram...Soo...
> Ya lost.


yeah the 670 can destroy the 7970 it overclock side










even the 670 have extra 400mhz cant match the king if overclock







and the 7970 only 300mhz


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> The 670 can easily match a 680/7970? Lol Just like a 7950 can easily match a 680/7970.
> And wheres the proof that a 7970 at 1200 can beat a 680 at 1300 _easy_?


Heh... u are compareing ovrclocked 670s to stock clocked 7970s/680s... im talking max over clocked on ALL CARDS.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> yeah the 670 can destroy the 7970 it overclock side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even the 670 have extra 400mhz cant match the king if overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 7970 only 300mhz


...........
.........
.........
In ONE game. OKAY LOL. Cause "champs" totally decided by one benchmark of one game. My links showed tons of benchies...Where, for the most part, 670 beat 7970.

The 670 is losing by a FEW frames lolz. And you call that champ\destroying?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Heh... u are compareing ovrclocked 670s to stock clocked 7970s/680s... im talking max over clocked on ALL CARDS.


He didnt even mention a 670 OCor benchmark...Were tw different people, despite the small name diference............Fail.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> He didnt even mention a 670 OCor benchmark...Were tw different people, despite the small name diference............Fail.


Fail?

I do not think so..

590 creams a Gtx 670... With your max overclocks the best your gonna do is match a 590 or beat it by afew fps..

My 7970 @ 1200mhz/1600 mem beats my 590 by 1000 points in 3d mark 11 30fps in heaven...

No 3rd party bench mark u post to me is going to change my own results... So you fail....


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> ...........
> .........
> .........
> In ONE game. OKAY LOL. Cause "champs" totally decided by one benchmark of one game. My links showed tons of benchies...Where, for the most part, 670 beat 7970.
> The 670 is losing by a FEW frames lolz. And you call that champ\destroying?


i am talking about overclock even the 7950 match the gtx670 both overclock the gtx6xx overclock scaling like shiiit


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Diff benchmarks diff results diff game diff results some games perform better on 7970 some better on the 680..
> And yes ive sen them all... And could fill this page which benches of the 7970 slaping a 680 around...
> I go by my own bench marks.... and on my system.. a 7970 spanks a 590 which a 590 beats a 680..
> And to prove i have owned both...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> URL=http://www.overclock.net/image/id/2646376/width/600/height/450]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> [/URL
> 
> 
> ]


590 is irrelevant. Why are you bringing in a card that isnt even being talked about? The 7970 is a gen ahead, Id hope the 7970 can beat a 590.........
Id like to see the Benches of YOUR system with a 7970 and a 680. And the 590 if you feel like it.

I dont think a 590 would beat a 680. Could be wrong, but im sure it shouldnt, since you say the "7970 spanks a 590" and the 680 is equal\better than a 7970 so the 680 would "spank" a 590 even more.

Ive been atleast credible, filling in proven and trusted sources and links. Now show me where you get your magical information.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Fail?
> I do not think so..
> 590 creams a Gtx 670... With your max overclocks the best your gonna do is match a 590 or beat it by afew fps..
> My 7970 @ 1200mhz/1600 mem beats my 590 by 1000 points in 3d mark 11 30fps in heaven...
> No 3rd party bench mark u post to me is going to change my own results... So you fail....


I said fail because you were responding to him about something I posted.
Double fail. If 590 creamed a 670, it would cream your 7970 because a 670 and a 7970 are ALMOST EVEN.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 590 is irrelevant. Why are you bringing in a card that isnt even being talked about? The 7970 is a gen ahead, Id hope the 7970 can beat a 590.........
> Id like to see the Benches of YOUR system with a 7970 and a 680. And the 590 if you feel like it.
> I dont think a 590 would beat a 680. Could be wrong, but im sure it shouldnt, since you say the "7970 spanks a 590" and the 680 is equal\better than a 7970 so the 680 would "spank" a 590 even more.
> Ive been atleast credible, filling in proven and trusted sources and links. Now show me where you get your magical information.


At stock clocks a 590 beats a stock 680 you have to over clock a 680 to it's limits to beat a 590..

at stock clocks a 7970 scored 200 points less then my 590 in 3d mark 11... Over clocked to 1200mhz/1600 mem it beat it by almost 1000 points.

My Magic comes from my Desktop... Maybe that Gen old cpu of yours with it's out dated tech is not up to the task..

When using 3rd party bench marks God only knows what drivers they are using... Drivers can make up to a 20% performance bump in some games...

My results were the 590 with the newest drivers vs a 7970 with the 12.7s..

This is my first time ever owning a AMD Gpu.. i could have went either way.. No Fan boy here...
Research and research made me choose the 7970s over 680s.. my first time ever with AMD..
Performance wise i am Very Very happy with the pick... But on a side note AMD drivers are horrid..


----------



## mltms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 590 is irrelevant. Why are you bringing in a card that isnt even being talked about? The 7970 is a gen ahead, Id hope the 7970 can beat a 590.........
> Id like to see the Benches of YOUR system with a 7970 and a 680. And the 590 if you feel like it.
> I dont think a 590 would beat a 680. Could be wrong, but im sure it shouldnt, since you say the "7970 spanks a 590" and the 680 is equal\better than a 7970 so the 680 would "spank" a 590 even more.
> Ive been atleast credible, filling in proven and trusted sources and links. Now show me where you get your magical information.


AMD has achieved its goal: the HD 7970 GHz Edition is the fastest single-GPU graphics card in the world
in its 125mhz only and that have destroy 680
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_GHz_Edition/33.html


----------



## jam3s

just FYI folks.

680 and 7970 are about EVEN.

Not the 670 and 7970

Just sayin'


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> the 670 4 gb high price 480$ bad cooling


Nothing wrong with EVGA cooling. Don't know where you got that from. Please link proof.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> At stock clocks a 590 beats a stock 680 you have to over clock a 680 to it's limits to beat a 590..
> at stock clocks a 7970 scored 200 points less them my 590 in 3d mark 11... Over clocked to 1200mhz/1600 mem it beat it by almost 1000 points.


Just saying, you pretty much said the 7970 and 680 are on an even playing field by that. I havent seen many 7970s going past 1200 a lot and 680s common limit is around 1300.


----------



## jam3s

I don't even know where people got the information that the 670 and 7970 were even in the same competition.

The 680 and 7970 are in direct competition... It's almost mind boggling thinking that people say, oh what should I get, the 7970 or the 670.

Um, 7970 is faster, nuff said


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> AMD has achieved its goal: the HD 7970 GHz Edition is the fastest single-GPU graphics card in the world
> in its 125mhz only and that have destroy 680
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7970_GHz_Edition/33.html


Doesnt really DESTROy it and you realize you are comparing an OCd, noisy, high power using card, versus the stock, quiet 680? Even the review complains about its noise and watt\perf pricing and 3d performance. Plus OCing issues. Aso, 83C is not "ok" really to be sitting at..Id prefer to have it a little lower under load personally.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Just saying, you pretty much said the 7970 and 680 are on an even playing field by that. I havent seen many 7970s going past 1200 a lot and 680s common limit is around 1300.


75% of 7970s pass 1200mhz.

The only reason they may not is ref cards with bad cooling... Non Ref cards can do it very easy.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I don't even know where people got the information that the 670 and 7970 were even in the same competition.
> The 680 and 7970 are in direct competition... It's almost mind boggling thinking that people say, oh what should I get, the 7970 or the 670.
> Um, 7970 is faster, nuff said











Ive posted lots of







and in the above posts, get it through your skull....tzhe 670 can bea the 7970 in a number of fields and vice versa. They are even.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive posted lots of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and in the above posts, get it through your skull....tzhe 670 can bea the 7970 in a number of fields and vice versa. They are even.


Then the fact that I can match 680's in SLI with my 7970's in Heaven must be a moot point.

Sigh


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Then the fact that I can match 680's in SLI with my 7970's in Heaven must be a moot point.
> Sigh


I think he does not realize there is only a 5% performance gap between a 670 and a 680...

Same with a 7950 and a 7970...

And god only knows what drivers there running in those bench marks...

When you look at bench marks with the latest drivers.. the 7970s are pulling ahead of the 680 by a tiny bit..

So a 670 is laughable.. when the 7970 and gtx 670 are over locked to there limits.. You would prolly get the same ol 1%-5% performance diff between the games depending on screen res..

The thing here needs to be 670 overclocked vs 7970 over clocked..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Then the fact that I can match 680's in SLI with my 7970's in Heaven must be a moot point.
> Sigh












I didnt dispute the fact that 680 was even with 7970, in fact, didnt mention 680s even...I disputed that the 670 IS even with 7970s.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I think he does not realize there is only a 5% performance gap between a 670 and a 680...
> Same with a 7950 and a 7970...
> And god only knows what drivers there running in those bench marks...


I do realize it.........
..

Learn to read what Im saying, despite the darn errors from this cheapo work keyboard!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I don't even know where people got the information that the 670 and 7970 were even in the same competition.
> The 680 and 7970 are in direct competition... It's almost mind boggling thinking that people say, oh what should I get, the 7970 or the 670.
> Um, 7970 is faster, nuff said


Sigh

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508?vs=598 they trade blows.


----------



## jam3s

I'm just saying, the 680/7970 is fairly even. 7970 is even better at higher resolutions as well. Think greater than 1080p.

Logic would deduce that if 7970 is even with 680, and 680 is faster than 670, then 7970 = faster than 670.

Just mind boggling.


----------



## deafboy

What's with all this GTX590 talk? 670/680/7950/7970 can all match and often beat the 590....


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508?vs=598


I dont think these guys see logic based on proof. Ive posted proof and links all up and down this thread...Yet they seem to ignore blatant evidence an post no links\evidence, or post one small game test, rather than say 7 games tested.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Sigh
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/508?vs=598


LoL nother instance of 3rd party bench marks.. My Gtx 590 was at 675mhz running 3d mark 11 and scored no where near that high... i think somebody on tomshardware made up a graf..


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> What's with all this GTX590 talk? 670/680/7950/7970 can all match and often beat the 590....


IDK. I think Hokies just started spouting about the 590...


----------



## jam3s

heh. Must have missed my point. Over your head maybe?


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> I dont think these guys see logic based on proof. Ive posted proof and links all up and down this thread...Yet they seem to ignore blatant evidence an post no links\evidence, or post one small game test, rather than say 7 games tested.


There is no logic in your benchmarks unless they are running the latest drivers.

Drivers change the benchmark scores so much.. unless ibench my 7970 right now with 12.7 vs your 670 with Nvidia's latest there is no valid benchmarks to post.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL nother instance of 3rd party bench marks.. My Gtx 590 was at 675mhz running 3d mark 11 and scored no where near that high... i think somebody on tomshardware made up a graf..


Graph*

Tis possible, and probable, that they are running faster ( besides the GPU) equipment than you that does play in the score some. Or your rig could have bottlenecked it, depending on the hardware used.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> LoL nother instance of 3rd party bench marks.. My Gtx 590 was at 675mhz running 3d mark 11 and scored no where near that high... i think somebody on tomshardware made up a graf..


Then what do we use? Your opinion? Mine? No. We have to use something that shows facts.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> There is no logic in your benchmarks unless they are running the latest drivers.


Then ill have to find the latest benches with latest drivers. The drivers have noted significant gains for nvidia and AMD, but still keeping the 680 and 7970 and 670 in overall the same placement.

EDIT: 333rd post


----------



## jam3s

Well.

What's more relevant?

Using latest drivers and actual data from end users?

Or some graph compiled by "reviewers" at 3rd party sites?


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Well.
> What's more relevant?
> Using latest drivers and actual data from end users?
> Or some graph compiled by "reviewers" at 3rd party sites?


You can see my comment about having to find em. They howed same results basically, just bumped up, as the older driver benches.

Also, id trust a well, known, trusted, reliable website that thousands visit and use every day than a random guy on teh internetz


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Graph*
> Tis possible, and probable, that they are running faster ( besides the GPU) equipment than you that does play in the score some. Or your rig could have bottlenecked it, depending on the hardware used.


I was running my sig rig.. Quad Sli would not bottleneck it.. id need another MB for quad sli but cpu/ram wise nope..


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You can see my comment about having to find em. They howed same results basically, just bumped up, as the older driver benches.
> Also, id trust a well, known, trusted, reliable website that thousands visit and use every day than a random guy on teh internetz


I suppose.

First hand experience over some review at a reputable site in my opinion trumps any data or claim made by the said site.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I was running my sig rig.. Quad Sli would not bottleneck it.. id need another MB for quad sli but cpu/ram wise nope..


Then it should have been fine. Just remember that every chip is different too....
Quad SLi ouldnt bottleneck it, no, but would definitly strain it I believe.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> You can see my comment about having to find em. They howed same results basically, just bumped up, as the older driver benches.
> Also, id trust a well, known, trusted, reliable website that thousands visit and use every day than a random guy on teh internetz


I will bench my 7970 with 12.7 drivers in anything anybody wants vs anybodys gtx 670 with the latest drivers..

I will take pictures and screen shots...

This is the only way to get a Valid Bench of the 2 respective cards.. And if gtx 670s beat my 7970s ill rma these mofos and get 670s....


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I will bench my 7970 with 12.7 drivers in anything anybody wants vs anybodys gtx 670 with the latest drivers..
> I will take pictures and screen shots...
> This is the only way to get a Valid Bench of the 2 respective cards.. And if gtx 670s beat my 7970s ill rma these mofos and get 670s....


I'm with Hokies here.

I'll do the Same.

7970's vs 670's.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> I will bench my 7970 with 12.7 drivers in anything anybody wants vs anybodys gtx 670 with the latest drivers..
> I will take pictures and screen shots...
> This is the only way to get a Valid Bench of the 2 respective cards.. And if gtx 670s beat my 7970s ill rma these mofos and get 670s....


Do you have 670s? What bench will you run? Id say run each at stock. No OC.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Do you have 670s? What bench will you run? Id say run each at stock. No OC.


lolz


----------



## General121

Also, if you feel like it, do SLI\CFX AND single card benches.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Do you have 670s? What bench will you run? Id say run each at stock. No OC.


Stock my cards are 1100mhz/1425mem.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131471

I only have 1 7970 atm other will be here thrusday/friday

Name the bench mark..


----------



## General123

Oh gosh lets not clog up this thread to much. If you play at a hi res or play memory intensive games (crysis, metro anno, etc) get the 7970, it IS a great card and will excel in all games. If you dont play those games or run at 1080/1200p get the 670, its cheaper and you are only loosing a few fps at most. Both are great cards im sure we can all agree on the things I stated.


----------



## chmodlabs

Even when overclocked the 7970 is only 4.3% faster than the gtx 670. There's no comparison with power consumption and TDP.
- chmodlabs


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Oh gosh lets not clog up this thread to much. If you play at a hi res or play memory intensive games (crysis, metro anno, etc) get the 7970, it IS a great card and will excel in all games. If you dont play those games or run at 1080/1200p get the 670, its cheaper and you are only loosing a few fps at most. Both are great cards im sure we can all agree on the things I stated.


This...lol.

Any of these cards can get beat/lose to any of the other cards....all depends on how well yours OCs and what benchmarks you try out.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> I suppose.
> First hand experience over some review at a reputable site in my opinion trumps any data or claim made by the said site.


Unless the "first hand" person is using the exact same setup with the one and only difference being the gpu switched out then the answer is a profound no.

A single person that buys a card is far more likely to be biased in favor of said card.

Most of these review sites have the cards sent to them by amd or nvidia and I'm sure their PR department check out the result. If a certain site had an agenda like some of you think, there'd be no more free samples for them.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chmodlabs*
> 
> Even when overclocked the 7970 is only 4.3% faster than the gtx 670. There's no comparison with power consumption and TDP.
> - chmodlabs


Yes same diff with 670vs680 when overclocked.
And same with 7950vs7970 when over clocked.

I picked the 7970 this go around for these reasons..

Faster at 2560x1440.

Also you can use a little program and make 130$ a month while your asleep with your 7970s.. where The Nvidia cards are really bad at it..


----------



## mltms

my 7950 is in bar gtx680 overclock it in 3dmark 11 even thay have a powerful cpu overclocked 4.7


http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3862480


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Yes same diff with 670vs680 when overclocked.
> And same with 7950vs7970 when over clocked.
> I picked the 7970 this go around for these reasons..
> Faster at 2560x1440.
> Also you can use a little program and make 130$ a month while your asleep with your 7970s.. where The Nvidia cards are really bad at it..


What program!?!?!

@ Op I would go with the 670 A little cheaper and overclocks like mad as you have seen


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ITS OVER 9000!*
> 
> What program!?!?!
> @ Op I would go with the 670 A little cheaper and overclocks like mad as you have seen


He won't say in the thread, lol. PM him if you want to know. Not allowed to talk about it on OCN.


----------



## Blackout621

Well, first off, sorry for starting such an argument.







Let's get a few things straight, guys. First off, I'm no fanboy of either side. I'm investing a lot of money into graphics, and the last thing I want is to regret my choice. Second off, I think the 670 and 7970 are VERY close as far as performance goes. They seem to trade an equal amount of blows and the 670 consumes less power. Third, I'll be playing heaps of games, but many games that will push my hardware to the limit, Crysis 1, 2, 3, Battlfield 3, Metro 2033/Last Light, etc. I do not doubt BOTH cards will provide an excellent experience. I just think one will provide a slightly better one for the price than the other. Keep in mind I'm cramming 2 (later 3) cards together on air. Overclocking is something I will sadly not get to experience very much. I'd still like a few more opinions, because I'm chilling on the fence atm.









Thanks for everyone that contributed, thought!









P.S. - What a deal this is.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127670R&Tpk=7970


----------



## Bruennis

Grab a quarter... heads: GTX 670, tails: HD 7970... I went with the Powercolor PCS+ Radeon HD 7970 over the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC but it could have easily been vice versa. Had I known that Tigerdirect was carrying the Zotac GTX 670 AMP! Edition who knows how much more time I would have devoted to this choosing... But like I have mentioned in some other post(s)... this (Below) helped cement my decision

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/05/14/geforce_680_670_vs_radeon_7970_7950_gaming_perf/3

Clean, quiet, powerful performance: GTX 670

Elite, who-gives-a-****-about-going-green performance: HD 7970

Simple as that...


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Grab a quarter... heads: GTX 670, tails: HD 7970... I went with the Powercolor PCS+ Radeon HD 7970 over the Gigabyte GTX 670 OC but it could have easily been vice versa. Had I known that Tigerdirect was carrying the Zotac GTX 670 AMP! Edition who knows how much more time I would have devoted to this choosing... But like I have mentioned in some other post(s)... this (Below) helped cement my decision
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/05/14/geforce_680_670_vs_radeon_7970_7950_gaming_perf/3
> Clean, quiet, powerful performance: GTX 670
> Elite, who-gives-a-****-about-going-green performance: HD 7970
> Simple as that...


I got the same GPU.. it is defective... RMAing with NewEgg switching to Sapphire OCs on Ref.. and just gonna OC them as they seem to be the best Overclocking 7970s..


----------



## HeadlessKnight

All I know stock for stock the GTX 670 will smoke the HD7950. The HD7970 may end up a slightly faster card overall when compared to the GTX 670 but they are closer to each other than the HD7950 vs GTX 670.
Unless the uber-legendary 12.7 beta what makes the 7950 faster than a 680 and 7970 GE faster than GTX 690.


----------



## onthemour

7950 and 7970 are lame unless overclocked. If your playing single screen grab nvidia if your doing 3 screens go amd but make sure you oc them and yes 12.7 is amazing on 3 screens it feels like 10 fps higher on all games. I own a 680 and a 7970 for 3 screens. The 7960 oced is a no brainer for me


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> All I know stock for stock the GTX 670 will smoke the HD7950. The HD7970 may end up a slightly faster card overall when compared to the GTX 670 but they are closer to each other than the HD7950 vs GTX 670.
> Unless the uber-legendary 12.7 beta what makes the 7950 faster than a 680 and 7970 GE faster than GTX 690.


Made me laugh lol


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mltms*
> 
> *my 7950 is in bar gtx680 overclock it in 3dmark 11* even thay have a powerful cpu overclocked 4.7
> 
> http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3862480


Hmmm...Not on par. I'll see your 2979 GPU score, and raise you 3815.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3862895


----------



## Desert Rat

There were some people asking for 3DMark11 benchmarks so Im showing mine. This is with the latest update of 3DMark11. Not sure if its good or bad but it should help a bit.

WindForce GTX 670 @ 1320Mhz and 1800Mhz memory


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Pretty close.
> 670 & 680 are good up to 2560 x 1600 resolution and for anything higher the 4GB version fill the spot easily.


If PLP was natively supported I could certainly try that out but no such luck and too lazy to use the 3rd party work arounds, lol.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> There were some people asking for 3DMark11 benchmarks so Im showing mine. This is with the latest update of 3DMark11. Not sure if its good or bad but it should help a bit.
> WindForce GTX 670 @ 1320Mhz and 1800Mhz memory


Its good.


----------



## SilentKilla78

Definitly the 7970, it has voltage control, plus it will last you longer, with its higher bandwidth and vram AMD are also upping their driver quality. If you upgrade every generation though, I'd pick the 7970


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> Definitly the 7970, it has voltage control,


Amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> plus it will last you longer,


A cheaper, hotter, louder card that sucks more power will last longer?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentKilla78*
> 
> with its higher bandwidth and vram AMD are also upping their driver quality. If you upgrade every generation though, I'd pick the 7970


Hmm bandwidth and a little more VRAM don't seem to be helping.

http://www.techspot.com/review/550-best-gaming-graphics-cards/


















































The GTX's have more features as well.


----------



## amstech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> There were some people asking for 3DMark11 benchmarks so Im showing mine. This is with the latest update of 3DMark11. Not sure if its good or bad but it should help a bit.
> WindForce GTX 670 @ 1320Mhz and 1800Mhz memory


Very nice!
Here is mine:

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3863270
My GPU has alot more in it but I am VERY happy with that


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Amazing.
> A cheaper, hotter, louder card that sucks more power will last longer?
> Hmm bandwidth and a little more VRAM don't seem to be helping.
> http://www.techspot.com/review/550-best-gaming-graphics-cards/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX's have more features as well.


Are those stock clocks?

Id like to see the benches with the cards overclocked to each limit...

Stock clock benches are meh cause the 670/680 come at a much higher clock speed.

We would need one of the 1050mhz 7970s to make a fair bench.
9 times out of 10 these bench mark guys are using the release 925mhz cards..


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Are those stock clocks?
> Id like to see the benches with the cards overclocked to each limit...
> Stock clock benches are meh cause the 670/680 come at a much higher clock speed.
> We would need one of the 1050mhz 7970s to make a fair bench.
> 9 times out of 10 these bench mark guys are using the release 925mhz cards..


The GHz edition is no more than an overclocked normal HD7970. AMD just overclocked the 7970 added GE to it, increased its clock by 125 MHz, with a lame loud stock cooler, higher power consumption and will throw it at the market just to gain the lost performance crown. Other than that it is nothing special really.
It is more fair that way stock vs stock. The HD7970 GE should be compared to a comparably overclocked GTX 680, not a stock one.
Also if you consider that the GTX 680 is clocked higher thats due to lower cores, lower memory width & bandwidth. So by your logic it is not fair to compare the 7970 to GTX 680 because it has 2048 Cores & 384-bit.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> Are those stock clocks?
> Id like to see the benches with the cards overclocked to each limit...
> Stock clock benches are meh cause the 670/680 come at a much higher clock speed.
> We would need one of the 1050mhz 7970s to make a fair bench.
> 9 times out of 10 these bench mark guys are using the release 925mhz cards..


@Hokies83 - yes those are stock clocks in that review which was a price per performance comparison. Not a good reference for this discussion on this thread.

Let's remember that overclocking is not guaranteed on every card with or without unlocked voltage. People are assuming that because one can higher voltage means they're going to get a higher guarantee over clock.

I only wish that was the case with my 580 I had. Once I hit my limit overclock no amount of voltage even though I wasn't close to being at card specs would suffice to get better performance.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> The GHz edition is no more than an overclocked normal HD7970. AMD just overclocked the 7970 added GE to it, increased its clock by 125 MHz and will throw it at the market just to gain the lost performance crown. Other than that it is nothing special really.
> It is more fair that way stock vs stock. The HD7970 GE should be compared to a comparably overclocked GTX 680, not a stock one.
> Also if you consider that the GTX 680 is clocked higher thats due to lower cores, lower memory width & bandwidth. So by your logic it is not fair to compare the 7970 to GTX 680 because it has 2048 Cores & 384-bit.


Half the 7970s come at 1000mhz + now. 925mhz were the release 7970s.. Compare those.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> The GHz edition is no more than an overclocked normal HD7970. *AMD just overclocked the 7970 added GE to it, increased its clock by 125 MHz and will throw it at the market just to gain the lost performance crown.* Other than that it is nothing special really.
> It is more fair that way stock vs stock. *The HD7970 GE should be compared to a comparably overclocked GTX 680, not a stock one.*
> Also if you consider that the GTX 680 is clocked higher thats due to lower cores, lower memory width & bandwidth. So by your logic it is not fair to compare the 7970 to GTX 680 because it has 2048 Cores & 384-bit.


You are 100% right.


----------



## jam3s

point being, my 7970 at 925 core overclocked vs a 680 overclocked is at par.

To answer the OP, 670 and 7970 aren't comparable.

The 7970 overclocked matches 680 overlcocked performance in real world tests....

I will personally run my CFX 7970's against 670's overclocked to show that

What's the deal here?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> point being, my 7970 at 925 core overclocked vs a 680 overclocked is at par.
> To answer the OP, *670 and 7970 aren't comparable.*
> The 7970 overclocked matches 680 overlcocked performance in real world tests....
> I will personally run my CFX 7970's against 670's overclocked to show that
> What's the deal here?


equal...maybe not. Comparable, absolutely.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> point being, my 7970 at 925 core overclocked vs a 680 overclocked is at par.
> *To answer the OP, 670 and 7970 aren't comparable.*
> The 7970 overclocked matches 680 overlcocked performance in real world tests....
> I will personally run my CFX 7970's against 670's overclocked to show that
> What's the deal here?


After all that you still are going to be stubborn? Lol. There was plenty of evidence shown that they are comparable and if you still think they are not, good for you


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> equal...maybe not. Comparable, absolutely.


Possibly a poor word choice on my part.

I would grab a 7970 merely for the fact that most 925c 7970's can hit 1200Mhz no problem and match a 680. (overclocked)

That's just me


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Possibly a poor word choice on my part.
> I would grab a 7970 merely for the fact that most 925c 7970's can hit 1200Mhz no problem and match a 680. (overclocked)
> That's just me


Can you run 3DMark11 latest version to see how it compares to mine?


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Can you run 3DMark11 latest version to see how it compares to mine?


Sure no problem.

What clocks would you like to see.

Stock, 1125, 1200MHz, or what?

Also, one card or two?


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Possibly a poor word choice on my part.
> I would grab a 7970 merely for the fact that most 925c 7970's can hit 1200Mhz no problem and match a 680. (overclocked)
> That's just me


I can certainly understand that, it's a very solid card for a decent price...


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Sure no problem.
> What clocks would you like to see.
> Stock, 1125, 1200MHz, or what?
> Also, one card or two?


Ask him to run Heaven 3.0 and see what he says...


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> Ask him to run Heaven 3.0 and see what he says...


Luckily for you, I've got 3.0.

Just tell me what clocks to run, and I'll do it.


----------



## Blackout621

I feel as if my question was never answered... seemingly equal amounts of people said both 7970 and 670


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Luckily for you, I've got 3.0.
> Just tell me what clocks to run, and I'll do it.


Can you post your 3dmark P score (centered) and heaven at 1680x1050 all maxed. Dont mind what clocks, your 24/7 i suppose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackout621*
> 
> I feel as if my question was never answered... seemingly equal amounts of people said both 7970 and 670


http://www.overclock.net/t/1280540/techspot-the-best-gaming-graphics-cards-1920x1200-2560x1600


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Luckily for you, I've got 3.0.
> Just tell me what clocks to run, and I'll do it.


3Dmark works better for them.. Physx... I beat his Gpu score and combined score with my 7970 at 1200mhz but he beat me in Physx.. by like 1200 points.

Donno what is it with these 670 guys they like sticking there chest out at a bigger dog are something...

It is a proven fact that the 680 and 7970 are battleing one another....

*If you say a 670 is on par with a 7970.. Then you have to say a 670 is on par with a gtx 680 aswell.*


----------



## grunion

All of a sudden price vs performance matters to NV proponents









If I were in the market for a card today, it would be the GTX670 except for the dynamic clock speeds, no thanks.
But I'd still get over the 7970.
Shame on AMD with their marketing ploy, at least you can set a constant speed.

oops wrong thread.....


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3Dmark works better for them.. Physx... I beat his Gpu score and combined score with my 7970 at 1200mhz but he beat me in Physx.. by like 1200 points.
> Donno what is it with these 670 guys they like sticking there chest out at a bigger dog are something...
> It is a proven fact that the 680 and 7970 are battleing one another....
> *If you say a 670 is on par with a 7970.. Then you have to say a 670 is on par with a gtx 680 aswell.*


I was under the assumption that in 3dmark11 that all the physics was done solely on the CPU not the GPU?!


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3Dmark works better for them.. Physx... I beat his Gpu score and combined score with my 7970 at 1200mhz but he beat me in Physx.. by like 1200 points.
> Donno what is it with these 670 guys they like sticking there chest out at a bigger dog are something...
> It is a proven fact that the 680 and 7970 are battleing one another....
> *If you say a 670 is on par with a 7970.. Then you have to say a 670 is on par with a gtx 680 aswell.*


_Stock_? No. _Overclocked to the cards best possible clocks_? Yes. Not saying yes as in on par, but within very few fps, and I mean *very* few.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> I was under the assumption that in 3dmark11 that all the physics was done solely on the CPU not the GPU?!


It is.


----------



## raghu78

People make all kinds of arguments. When a HD 7970 Ghz is compared with GTX 680 they say "its just a factory overclocked HD 7970". And then when max overclocking performance is compared in games (HD 7970 at 1250 Mhz with a 1300 - 1350 Mhz GTX 680 ) they will tell the HD 7970 does not overclock as good as GTX 680. You can't convince everyone. Let people have their respective views. HD 7900 vs GTX 600 cards argument is always going to have people preferring one side over the other.
If you want best perf/watt and competitive perf for 1080p/1200p gaming GTX 600 cards are better.Also if you want Nvidia specific features like PhysX, 3D Surround the choice is simple, get a GTX 600 card. If you want all out performance with bandwidth and compute and don't mind the extra power consumption go for HD 7900 cards. Reviews have said the same. HD 7970 Ghz edition has generally been praised for ultra high resolution and multi monitor performance. the HD 7970 Ghz cards are going to available with custom AIB designs which have very good cooling solutions. But you can get the HD 7970 cards already with the factory overclocks (1 - 1.1 Ghz) models for better prices. So the end result is good for the buyer.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/54954-amd-radeon-hd-7970-3gb-ghz-edition-review-21.html

"While we may have seen this all before from other pre-overclocked HD 7970 cards, under no circumstance should you overlook the GHz Edition. Performance per watt has certainly taken a step in the right direction, AMD's Boost works when it has to and pricing is actually quite fair considering its framerate advantage at higher detail settings. *In our opinion and with all other things being equal, the HD 7970 GHz Edition is the card to have for ultra high resolution gaming*"

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/AMD-Radeon-HD-7970-3GB-GHz-Edition-Review-Taking-GTX-680/Overclocking-and-Con

"I found it pretty interesting how the performance differences played out. NVIDIA's GTX 680 seemed to win at the lower resolutions of 1680x1050 and 1920x1080 most of the time, but fell behind at 2560x1600 and 5760x1080 regularly. While the added frame buffer on the AMD cards might have helped that, I really think it is just a difference in how the architectures are designed. And even though most gamers are on 1080p or lower resolutions, I would assume that gamers looking to spend ~$500 for a graphics card are planning for bigger screens (or more of them). "

"*I hate to not come to a very firm conclusion here with the HD 7970 GHz Edition review* like I did with the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 article, but there are a few absolutes to be considered. If you want the fastest single-GPU graphics card, then the Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition is it. If you want a card that is both fast without running away with power consumption, the GTX 680 takes that angle. In terms of unique features and cool technology innovations on the software side, NVIDIA's team again gets the nod from me. *The GPU world is getting interesting again my friends*! "

http://techreport.com/articles.x/23150/11

"The Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition has indeed recaptured the single-GPU performance title for AMD; it's even faster than Zotac's GTX 680 AMP! Edition. And at $499.99, the 7970 GHz Edition is unambiguously a better value than the stock-clocked GeForce GTX 680. Everything seems to be going AMD's way-even our power consumption results turned out to be closer than expected."

"*For now, we at least have a fresh reminder of how close the battle for GPU supremacy is in this generation of chips. You can't go wrong with either team this time around, although the mojo is liable to change hands again at any moment*."

So depending on who you ask you might get a different answer for which card is better and why.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> 3Dmark works better for them.. Physx... I beat his Gpu score and combined score with my 7970 at 1200mhz but he beat me in Physx.. by like 1200 points.
> Donno what is it with these 670 guys they like sticking there chest out at a bigger dog are something...
> It is a proven fact that the 680 and 7970 are battleing one another....
> *If you say a 670 is on par with a 7970.. Then you have to say a 670 is on par with a gtx 680 aswell.*


That was my point all along.

and I rest my case.

I'll show a Heaven run of CFX at 1125MHz core, no mem overclock.

Anyone with dual 670's can feel free to compete.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> That was my point all along.
> and I rest my case.
> I'll show a Heaven run of CFX at 1125MHz core, no mem overclock.
> Anyone with dual 670's can feel free to compete.


Run single?
Deafboy has the best heaven run ive seen so far from a 670.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Run single?
> Deafboy has the best heaven run ive seen so far from a 670.


Well, I gotta hand it to Nvidia, I'm not pulling one card out to prove a point.

Here's two 7970's 1125MHz core.

7970 CFX 1125MHz 4800MHz 2500k.png 247k .png file


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Well, I gotta hand it to Nvidia, I'm not pulling one card out to prove a point.
> Here's two 7970's 1125MHz core.
> 
> 7970 CFX 1125MHz 4800MHz 2500k.png 247k .png file


Just disable crossfire in the drivers? LOL
Never the less nice score but i would like to see one card.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Just disable crossfire in the drivers? LOL
> Never the less nice score but i would like to see one card.


yeah, i thought about it, and realized that al I had to do was disable crossfire LOL.

Anyways, that's CFX, i'll be back in a sec with one card at 1125MHz.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Run single?
> Deafboy has the best heaven run ive seen so far from a 670.


lol...mine is certainly not the highest. I've seen people kicking my ass. It's certainly no slouch though. haha

also, nice score jam3s


----------



## raghu78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> yeah, i thought about it, and realized that al I had to do was disable crossfire LOL.
> Anyways, that's CFX, i'll be back in a sec with one card at 1125MHz.


With a 1440p monitor you should atleast run at 1080p resolution. If anything thats the standard resolution most people use.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> lol...mine is certainly not the highest. I've seen people kicking my ass. It's certainly no slouch though. haha
> also, nice score jam3s


Higher? Thats some crazy stuff. When i saw yours i was shocked because I thought Brettjv's was really high. Amazing stuff.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raghu78*
> 
> With a 1440p monitor you should atleast run at 1080p resolution. If anything thats the standard resolution most people use.


He's using the standard settings used in the 3Dmark11 score thread...

easier to compare values when everyone uses the same settings.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Higher? Thats some crazy stuff. When i saw yours i was shocked because I thought Brettjv's was really high. Amazing stuff.


Yeah, saw someone just over 1500...so didn't beat me by much but nevertheless, it was higher.


----------



## jam3s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Yeah, saw someone just over 1500...so didn't beat me by much but nevertheless, it was higher.


Alright boys.

I've got some skewed results here.

In CFX I'm hitting 104 FPS, single card, only 46 FPS or so..

Pretty embarrassing.

Now, I have an issue, with stock volts, not stable enough, adding more seems to make it less stable.

Grrr.

Seems the 670 is the winner here.

I better go home and do my homework


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Alright boys.
> I've got some skewed results here.
> In CFX I'm hitting 104 FPS, single card, only 46 FPS or so..
> Pretty embarrassing.
> Now, I have an issue, with stock volts, not stable enough, adding more seems to make it less stable.
> Grrr.
> Seems the 670 is the winner here.
> I better go home and do my homework


how is that possible? thats over 100% scaling.


----------



## jam3s

Sigh. IDEK.

I give up on OC'ing.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> how is that possible? thats over 100% scaling.


It happens with Heaven all of the time, max fps skews the scaling.


----------



## deafboy

That can't be right....


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Alright boys.
> I've got some skewed results here.
> In CFX I'm hitting 104 FPS, single card, only 46 FPS or so..
> Pretty embarrassing.
> Now, I have an issue, with stock volts, not stable enough, adding more seems to make it less stable.
> Grrr.
> Seems the 670 is the winner here.
> I better go home and do my homework



That seems low for a 7970 overclocked.. Thats really odd with the volts too? But yeah guess it does win but im sure with that problem solved and a healthy overclock it will be much much closer/on par/maybe even past my card.


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jam3s*
> 
> Sigh. IDEK.
> I give up on OC'ing.


Thanks for the bench tests. I forgot I had a pic of the benches I did a while ago. It does not shows the speed but it was done @ 1320mhz.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*
> 
> Thanks for the bench tests. I forgot I had a pic of the benches I did a while ago. It does not shows the speed but it was done @ 1320mhz.


Thats low for such a high core clock? im at 1280/7408 and get 1445.
And only a ~92 point difference is 3dmark11? Hmm, must be the memory im guessing.


----------



## Hokies83

This is what i get with a defective gpu lol. Sending it back to NewEgg Friday..

Stock..


----------



## SilentKilla78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> Amazing.
> A cheaper, hotter, louder card that sucks more power will last longer?
> Hmm bandwidth and a little more VRAM don't seem to be helping.
> http://www.techspot.com/review/550-best-gaming-graphics-cards/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX's have more features as well.


That's just the reference, this guy is considering a Sapphire overclocking or Gigabyte windforce, so comparing stock coolers isn't helpful.
I know, that's why I said 670 if you upgrade every gen. 3gb vram might not be helpful now, but what about next year? Last year, it was the same with 1gb vs 2gb, now 2 gb is the standard, who's to say that won't be 3gb a year from now? IMO, a 7970 would last longer.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hokies83*
> 
> This is what i get with a defective gpu lol. Sending it back to NewEgg Friday..
> Stock..


Yeah jam3s for sure has something wrong with his card, 46 fps is very low.


----------



## Hokies83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Yeah jam3s for sure has something wrong with his card, 46 fps is very low.


LoL mine is defective... Constant BSOD... I had to turn off hardware accel to keep it from BSOD every hour or so.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> That can't be right....


Is that directed at the >100% scaling?
If so...




And 1 example of extreme and x8 aa, the only 1 I could find with x8aa.

An old 6970 review with extreme and x4aa.
It happens, especially with the tess heavy benchmarks, tessmark included.
Heck I got >100% in tessmark with my 5870s.


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Is that directed at the >100% scaling?


No, it was directed toward jam3s single card score....sorry about that


----------



## Blackout621

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> Can you post your 3dmark P score (centered) and heaven at 1680x1050 all maxed. Dont mind what clocks, your 24/7 i suppose.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1280540/techspot-the-best-gaming-graphics-cards-1920x1200-2560x1600


Dude, I'm playing at 5760 x 1080...


----------



## beastmith

PEOPLE!!!
I've already made a decision! Tis' was the GTX 670








WHY? I'm only playing on a 1080p monitor, not planning to add 2 more. But planning to add another GTX 670 *IF* it's worth it by a year or two.
Do i need the extra 1gb vram like the 7970, apparently not at the moment, gambling whether gaming would not be needing the 1gb vram on a 1080p within a year or two.
Overclocking, I'm *not* trying to find the *MAX*, I want a *24/7 safe overclocking*.

*No more please, no more.*

I read each page beginning from the 10th page, it was interesting and *CRAZY*.. evenly with that it also made me a lot more confused.
Now I'm just waiting for sales on the gtx 670, mostly on newegg. But I need info's for those who owns a GTX 670 or particularly the Gigabyte GTX 670 oc edition, what's your 24/7 overclocking settings.









I might've left more info's why I chose the GTX 670 but if there is something I need to know why I shouldn't choose the GTX 670 observation from the info I included above..

*Please, Feel Free to ENLIGHTEN Me*


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> PEOPLE!!!
> I've already made a decision! Tis' was the GTX 670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY? I'm only playing on a 1080p monitor, not planning to add 2 more. But planning to add another GTX 670 *IF* it's worth it by a year or two.
> Do i need the extra 1gb vram like the 7970, apparently not at the moment, gambling whether gaming would not be needing the 1gb vram on a 1080p within a year or two.
> Overclocking, I'm *not* trying to find the *MAX*, I want a *24/7 safe overclocking*.
> *No more please, no more.*
> I read each page beginning from the 10th page, it was interesting and *CRAZY*.. evenly with that it also made me a lot more confused.
> Now I'm just waiting for sales on the gtx 670, mostly on newegg. But I need info's for those who owns a GTX 670 or particularly the Gigabyte GTX 670 oc edition, what's your 24/7 overclocking settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might've left more info's why I chose the GTX 670 but if there is something I need to know why I shouldn't choose the GTX 670 observation from the info I included above..
> *Please, Feel Free to ENLIGHTEN Me*


Everyone elses OC settings might not work for you since every chip is a bit different.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General121*
> 
> Everyone elses OC settings might not work for you since every chip is a bit different.


I understand that, I just need info's from others and see my limitation from their settings.


----------



## Chewy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I understand that, I just need info's from others and see my limitation from their settings.


I own the giga 670 oc, My settings for 24/7 stable are 500mhz+ on the memory and 90mhz+ on the gpu via evga precision x utility, It Gives me a boost clock of around 1280mhz on the gpu

Still cant hear the card during any bench!ing


----------



## SeanJ76

Also here's a link to a newer benchmark with several versions of the 670/680's against the 7950/7970's.
http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=4


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Also here's a link to a newer benchmark with several versions of the 670/680's against the 7950/7970's.
> http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed/27432-evga-gtx-670-ftw-reviewed?start=4


Their scores seem way off to me....


----------



## Hokies83

Welp i beat ur Heaven and 3d mark score with my defective 7970...









And there are other benches that show a diff story...


----------



## 8mm

I've seen the most recent reviews and it looks like the *7970 is now the fastest card*. I think the problem is that people are still looking at reviews where the 7970s are using the 925 speed and prior to 12.7 drivers. I think the 670 is more bang for the buck, but for raw performance the order is:

7970 > 680 > 670 > 7950

When you look at the most taxing games, the 7970 really shines (witcher 2, crysis, metro). The games the 680 does better in (which are even less now after 12.7) seem to be "geared" towards nvidia. As for the 670, it really needs to be compared to the 7950 since the _current_ 7970 has left it behind and is now a little faster than the 680, meaning it's more than a little faster than the 670.

Bottom line. The 670 used to be comparable to the 7970 but is now in 3rd place since recent driver updates but people keep referring back to outdated graphs. 7970 is *the* enthusiast card.


----------



## Benchmarksli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeanJ76*
> 
> Turned up the memory clock another +500(3700mhz) and re ran it at same core clock of 1300mhz
> I'd be pissed if I paid 500.00 for a 680GTX!!!!! Because I be smoking them
> 1300mhz Core/7400mhz memory -
> 
> Here's my 3Dmark11 score- http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3860839


You ain't smoking nothing, son.











I'm very happy with my 680.









http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3870582

12386 GPU score @ 1310Mhz.....Trounces your 10,682 run....Now what were you saying about smoking 680's?


----------



## amstech

http://3dmark.com/3dm11/3870604


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8mm*
> 
> I've seen the most recent reviews and it looks like the *7970 is now the fastest card*. I think the problem is that people are still looking at reviews where the 7970s are using the 925 speed and prior to 12.7 drivers. I think the 670 is more bang for the buck, but for raw performance the order is:
> 7970 > 680 > 670 > 7950
> When you look at the most taxing games, the 7970 really shines (witcher 2, crysis, metro). The games the 680 does better in (which are even less now after 12.7) seem to be "geared" towards nvidia. As for the 670, it really needs to be compared to the 7950 since the _current_ 7970 has left it behind and is now a little faster than the 680, meaning it's more than a little faster than the 670.
> Bottom line. The 670 used to be comparable to the 7970 but is now in 3rd place since recent driver updates but people keep referring back to outdated graphs. 7970 is *the* enthusiast card.


The 7970 Ghz is a overclocked card, thats like nvidia making the 680 1.2ghz stock now just to be the top card, its pointless. The OP decided to get a 670, so there is really no need to discuss this anymore.


----------



## Penryn

Yep, same people going down that same path. Enough info has been discussed here so locking this one up.


----------

